# training videos



## Mark Sloan (Feb 28, 2008)

Based upon recommendations of others, I intend to purchase the building drive, focus, and grip DVD soon from Leerburg. What I am trying to avoid is purchasing DVD's that aren't necessary. Specifically, I'm wondering what you guys think of the Leerburg DVD "Bite Training Puppies." I already own the Balabanov DVD. I am trying to prep for my male Mal I get in a month. I've raised working German Shepherds before. I just don't want to leave any stone unturned. Any help any of you can get is appreciated.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Are you going to be working with a local trainer or at a club?


----------



## Mark Sloan (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll probably do the same thing I did with my current German Shepherd. Do all the obedience and drive stuff myself and use some different folks to help me with defense later on.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Ivan's videos are super, you can't go wrong with those. I like those better than Leerburgs. I have both.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I would not rely on a video to train any dog. They are excellent training aids but they are generic and have to be. Videos are excellent for learning and understanding teaching with a broad brush. To be even close to being competitive You really need to join a club or get a coach. There isn't any one training successfully by them selves.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Ivan's videos are super, you can't go wrong with those. I like those better than Leerburgs. I have both.


Ditto on the Ivan tapes!


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Skip on "Bite Training Puppies" but definitely get "Drive Grip Focus." (I have both :lol: )


----------



## Mark Sloan (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Eros Kopliku (Jan 30, 2008)

I have several Leerburg DVDs and I think the drive and focus one where he filmed a Flinks seminar is probably the best of the ones I have. I think you'll learn from all of his DVDs as they have good knowledge, but I find it annoying that a very large part of the content is advertising for other DVDs. For the amount of informatin that is passed, I think the DVDs are way overpriced.


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

I've got dozens, if he has a Porsche then half of it is mine.

The only one I was really p*ssed about is Raising A Working Puppy which is edited clips of all his other DVds, real cheap job which apart from profit brings nothing to the table.

Mark


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Bernhard Flinks and Ivan DVDs are well worth the $$.


----------

